# Do you use same transfer on s,m,l,xl?



## kingofkings (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to know whether you use the same plastisol transfer on small, medium,L, XL,XXL tees?

Doesn't an apple or another design on a small tee look too small on a xxl tee?


----------



## jayantjain (Aug 5, 2011)

A productive way to for this problem is to make the transfer for medium size. This way you can use it for S,M and large size but for xl and xxl you'll have get transfer of different size.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Usually the same size design is used on all the garment sizes.Unless the volume is large it would be too costly to produce different size transfers.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Good advice. Hit the middle ground!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use the same size transfer on all garments, makes not sense to make different sized designs for different sized shirts as the difference is hardly noticeable.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

For custom, I try to gang 2 different sizes on the same sheet...It is noticeable and it is appreciated by my clients.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Same size on all except toddler and even then sometimes depending upon quantity.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto, same size on all, but I am a contract printer and print mostly promotional items for giveaways, sizing the design for different sizes is not necessary. If I were printing for a fashion line, I prolly would, but again, what I print on a regular basis it's not necessary.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I use mostly the same size for all. I have even put mine on youth shirts. They get a little large for youth and a bit small for 4 or 5x but it would be very costly to make to different sizes. 

I would also on a large order give my buyer a chance to have the different size if there were alot of small and alot of 2x up.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

I tested the waters on this with a few designs and
we put a 14 inch tall design on every shirt from
S to XXL with no problem. 

We also but an 11 inch wide design on S to XXL
and it worked out well also because of the design
itself.


Once you get into XXXL shirts you are trying to
cover more real estate but that is a market that
becomes much more expensive from the cost of
the shirt to the size of the transfer.


----------

